# iPod Touch 2G "Thinks" that photos are videos



## Arceist.Justin (Apr 23, 2016)

I synced some photos to my device, they do not show up in Photos or anywhere on the device that I can find. If I search for the photo "Team Valor Wallpaper.jpg" it does show up in the results, however; it opens up as a video file in the video player and says "This move cannot be played." That's because these files are not videos, they are photos. These images show up in Videos despite having the jpg file extension. I found nothing on Google relating to this problem or anything close to it.

Any ideas on how to fix this? Thanks.


----------

